
Fully Functional JTAG to Intel CSME - p4bl0
https://twitter.com/h0t_max/status/928269320064450560
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656931)

~~~
p4bl0
Ah I missed that. Thanks.

